

EMC's 8-K SEC Filing Giving Notice of RSA Security Breach - hornokplease
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/790070/000119312511070159/d8k.htm

======
hornokplease
_Form 8-K is the "current report" companies must file with the SEC to announce
major events that shareholders should know about._

Source: <http://www.sec.gov/answers/form8k.htm>

